# Replacing strut mounts



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

So I'm guessing I should have just bought struts too. New strut mount/bearings are in. Looks like the strut isn't decompressing now.


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

are Monroe sensa-trac struts good? they are the cheapest. I've already spent close to $600 on the RR bushings, strut mounts and rear springs...

What struts do you guys recommend?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Monroes are just the OEM stuff. Another cheap alternative are KYB Excel-Gs which I've heard good things about. Otherwise, Konis, Lovells, Peddars, etc.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have Koni which have worked out nice for me for 6 years or so and have adjustability. If not those Lovells would be my second choice. New springs and dampers all around make a profound difference in handling.


----------

